# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour miền trung Đà Nẵng 1 ngày giá rẻ

## dieptour

*Tour** City** Đà Nẵng*
*(Chương trình: 1 ngày, khởi hành hàng ngày)*

_City tour Đà Nẵng, là tour giúp cho những khách hàng không đủ thời gian để tham quan các dài ngày các điểm du lịch tại Đà Nẵng, Với tour này hầu như tất cả các điểm du lịch chính tại Đà Nẵng đều được sắp sếp vào 1 ngày đến 3 ngày, hợp lý và tiết kiệm được thời gian._

*SÁNG:*
*8h30:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón khách tại điểm hẹn .Khởi hành khám phá Ngũ Hành Sơn ( khu di tích tâm linh Phật Giáo). Với 5 ngọn núi Kim ,Mộc , Thủy ,Hỏa ,Thổ.Tại Ngọn Thủy Sơn du khách sẽ khám phá được những hang động huyền bí kiết tác của tự nhiên kết
hợp với nền văn hóa tôn giáo lâu đời.Thăm quan Chùa Tam Thai, Chùa Linh Ứng, Tháp 7 Tầng.
*10h30:* Tiếp tục hành trình HDV sẽ đưa du khách đến Bán Đảo Sơn Trà cách trung tâm Tp Đà Nẵng 10km về hướng Đông Bắc là bức bình phong che chắn bão gió cho Tp.
*11h00:* Đến Sơn Trà tại đây du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng Tượng Phật Quan Thế Âm Bồ Tát cao nhất Việt Nam 69m và viếng thăm ngôi chùa Linh Ứng 3.
*11h45:* Đoàn tập trung rời Chùa Linh Ứng vê thăm quan cầu Thuận Phước một trong những cây cầu đẹp tại Tp Đà Nẵng.
*12h00:* Du khách về ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Phố Xưa( Nhà Hàng mang lối kiến trúc nhà cổ của Việt Nam). Nghỉ ngơi tự do tại nhà Hàng

*CHIỀU:*
*14h00:* Đoàn khởi hành đến khu chợ Hàn nằm giữa trung tâm Tp Đà Nẵng, Tại đây du khách có thể mua những đặc sản của Đà Nẵng như( Mực 1 nắng, Bánh khô Mè …)
*15h00:* Đoàn tập trung, Xe và HDV sẽ đưa du khách về điểm đón ban đầu.
*15h30:* Chào tiễn khách .Kết thúc chương trình.


*BẢNG GIÁ TOUR KHÁCH GHÉP HẰNG NGÀY:*
*NHÓM KHÁCH TỪ 2 - 5* *KHÁCH*
*NHÓM KHÁCH TỪ 6-12* *KHÁCH*

*750.000/ KHÁCH*
*650.000/ KHÁCH*




** DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM*

-  Xe du lịch
-  Hướng dẩn viên
-  Ăn theo chương trình
-  Phí tham quan chương trình
-  Nước suối
-  Khăn lạnh
-  Bảo hiếm du lịch

* *KHÔNG BAO GỒM*

- Thuế VAT
- Các chi phí cá nhân.
- Các chi phí không nếu trong chương trình

* *GHI CHÚ*

- Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi miển phí ( nhưng cao hơn 1m, bố me phải mua vé cho cháu)  5 đến 11 tuổi tính 50% giá vé. 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá người lớn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Hotline: 0963 877 256 – Ms Huệ*
*Yahoo: sale3.anhsaomoitravel*
*Email:  hue.anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 
*Thuê xe từ 4 – 45 chỗ vui lòng truy cập:** www.chothuexedulichhanoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

